# Feeding goat kids



## willhegofirst (25 August 2016)

We have four goat kids between five and six months, they get a ration of course mix and hay as well as being out on grazing all day. We are new to goats, so two questions how long do you need to keep this years hay befor you can feed it? And can you feed a chop Hifi for example.
The hay we have from last year is not all that good, two of the goats pick at it the two smaller one, Angoras, don't seem interested, they are a bit light in my opinion and would like to try and feed them up before the winter sets in. We have some nice hay but it was only baled about three weeks ago, though it is very loose and there doesn't seem to be any heat in it, but not sure if they could have it yet.
Thanks


----------



## Esmae (26 August 2016)

Goats are very fussy ime.  I had a big herd back in the day.  Firstly they are far more browsers than grazers so if you can cut branches for them and hang them up for them they will enjoy that. I used to branch most evenings through the summer. If you have hedge clippings like hawthorn etc they will clean that up. Not privet or anything evergreen though. Secondly at this time of year things like Rose Bay willow herb is eaten very readily. Mine loved it.  Cut nettles that have wilted are also good forage.  I never fed anything like Hifi, but would suggest you source some slightly older hay and give yours another 3 weeks before feeding and always off the floor.   Also if you have the time I used to take mine for a walk and let them browse the hedgerows locally (although not the neighbours obviously) Goats never really look fat, a bit like cattle the top tends to be more boney than you might think is healthy.  As long as they have good forage then they will be fine and if you aren't milking then they won't need a lot of mixes.  Forage is the way to go for pet goats. Hope that helps.


----------



## willhegofirst (27 August 2016)

Thanks Esmae, that's very helpful advise, we do pick browse for them at night now and there is plenty of Rose bay willow about so will try that. None of the hay from last year around here is brilliant, but will wait for another month before feeding this year.


----------



## Esmae (27 August 2016)

Pictures would be good......I do miss my goats.  Best of luck with yours they are such fun.  My previous post is a little confusing.  I meant to say that they won't eat hay from the floor, it needs to be up higher for them.


----------



## willhegofirst (27 August 2016)

Ours get hay in a small rack, but the Angoras, get covered the lady we got them from had made a wire feeder in an old tyre on the floor to stop this as she wanted the fleeces clean. Will try to upload some pictures.


----------



## sprytzer (28 August 2016)

Don't feed hay off the floor to goats, they will lay, pee, poo etc in it then not eat it!
Goats are browsers not grazers, they love hedgerows etc.
Also they don't take cold/wet weather very good at all and need a good shelter.
They're also damned good at going where they're not meant to go, escaping, and eating things they shouldn't, one of mine got out and ate a nightgown off my washing line &#55357;&#56447;.
I always fed a ready mixed, balanced goat mix to mine, and as said above, they always tend to look lean anyway.


----------

